# 98 Wrangler, Sno-Way, 235/75-R15 ??



## DenningHill (Dec 13, 2004)

Hello snowpeople,
I just got a 4.0 1998 Jeep Wrangler to plow my mountain-side dirt driveway with.

My neighbor has a Sno-Way and he's happy with it so I thought I get one too. Is there a better choice?

I also want to get a set of tires for plowing only. I'm thinking of getting 235/75-R15 tires. Is that too much? should I get just the 225? Any suggestions as to what brand and model? 

Thanks Much


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

At the risk of sounding biased, a LD fisher with a trip edge (or any light weight brand with a trip enge design) will play better on dirt and gravel as I have been using RD and HD ones for that for many years and it is very good natured in that task.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

the better choice is a curtis


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Curtis does not make a bad plow but no trip edge in that size but the have a 460lb Home Pro 3000 with specs at link below

http://www.curtiscabs.com/Specifications.html


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have my Snoway on a 96 4Runner and I love it......never any problems either.

Derek


----------



## DenningHill (Dec 13, 2004)

The problem I have w Fisher LD is that they don't list Wrangler as a supported truck. I'm afraid their plow may be too much for a Jeep.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Pretty much any plow brand will be good for your Jeep, trip-edge or not as long as the springs are tensioned properly. My Meyer has be fine on a 1/4 mile dirt drive way and a gravel parking lot. 

On the tires 235's should be fine, that's what I run on by Dakota in the winter in place of the 31's.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

DenningHill said:


> The problem I have w Fisher LD is that they don't list Wrangler as a supported truck. I'm afraid their plow may be too much for a Jeep.


For a 98 they should but not for the newest models of that wrangler.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

The Sno-Way on my Ranger works great! And the down pressure system, who can beat that!! 

31 X 10.5 R15 is what I have, if that matters.


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

Denninghill,

Do a search and decide for yourself. While I have no personal experience with Snow Way plows, they seem to be VERY well regarded by people who know plows. 

If I had a 3/4 ton truck, I think I'd go with a different plow (Personally, I'm fond of Fisher, although Blizzard makes a strong argument for themselves. But honestly, all the major manufacturers are fine.)

But for a Jeep or SUV, Snow Way may be hard to beat. It's not a "Residential Use" plow like most of the others. If you have a dealer you like, who's nearby, then that's a pretty good selling point too.

Just my 2 cents... arguably worth that.

Jeff Pierce


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

I agree too, even though I have never used one, I have never really heard anything bad about them and they have some nice plows for lighter weight vehicals.


----------



## jpunlimited (Aug 12, 2004)

*cost*

what does a snoway cost? as for tires you can easily go one size over without any problem. check out the cooper m+s they are not alot of money compared to the big three tire Co. I have put them on my past vehicles and ended up loving them. the mud and snow in cooper has a nice tread pattern for snow and is not that loud on the highway. the discount stores carry them like BJ's etc. 235's should be no problem..


----------

